# Bream on Bread



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Started fishing a little subdivision pond a couple of weeks ago and would pull in a decent bluegill or two in several hours of fishing on worms. The fish wouldn't even look at a cricket. Tried all the usual tricks-throwing a few crickets out to wake them up, chumming with catfood, dogfood, and bread. The only action was on bread but bread balls weren't working either. 

Finally this weekend I decided I was going to figure the damn fish out (there were some really nice fish smacking the bread on top) and didn't bother with worms/crickets or any of that mess just used bread. Key was to keep the bread floating-bread balls sink and they were ignored. Floating baits were crushed and I caught 25+ in 2 and half hours before they turned off. Kept 8 and will probably get another 8 or so before frying them all up together. 

To keep the bread floating and on the hook I tore a small piece of bread (about half inch square) with the crust attached and double hooked it like I would bandit fishing for mingos. Key is to push the hook through the bait not the bait onto the hook. Then sit back and watch. Unlike crickets where they fish usually blasts it hard right on top and it is all over (either you have the fish or don't) fish eating the bread usually batted it around a few times before hitting it. Also noticed the smaller fish would arrive first and then be pushed out of the way by the bigger guys.

While I'd like to attribute all of my success to me being a genius, truth is the fish are probably in pre-spawn mode and I just happened to put something in front of a hungry fish  Still it was nice to finally figure the guys out and there is a pretty cool blue heron (non-bait stealer) who hangs out at the lake and doesn't mind showing me up in the least. Also an osprey and a bunch of songbirds starting to nest. Spring is here and the pond is a nice place to spend it. Freshwater fishing will never supplant saltwater fishing for me, but it is a nice way to relax.

All fish were bluegills, mostly in the 5-6inch range but a few larger and smaller ones thrown in.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like a great neighborhood escape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah I've lived in fort Walton for 15 years now and didn't know this spot existed until a few weeks ago. 5 Min from where I live now lol. Great place to unwind, see nature, hook a few fish and let my daughter play with the dipnet at waters edge or dig in the sand between fish


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I walk three and four days a week around my lake I live on in birmingham. I am always looking for fish when I crosss the dam. Yesterday was the first day this year I saw fish again up on the bank. Feeding on shad . 
That's means fishing season Is once again here. 


.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Give corn a try, I used to catch my limit of 50 Bluegills on the lakes in MN growing up!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ can of cream corn thrown out day before and go back with a can of corn and wear em out!! Lol


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Years ago, while camping, we used a pancake batter that we added garlic salt too - worked.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the ideas  I've tried corn before when I visited MN but no luck..of course I was too busy catching crappie to bother with it for more than a few minutes though  MN has some great fishing in places.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sabiki rig. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bread is my favorite bait for bream and mullet fishing off my pier.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

gmoney said:


> Started fishing a little subdivision pond a couple of weeks ago and would pull in a decent bluegill or two in several hours of fishing on worms. The fish wouldn't even look at a cricket. Tried all the usual tricks-throwing a few crickets out to wake them up, chumming with catfood, dogfood, and bread. The only action was on bread but bread balls weren't working either.
> 
> Finally this weekend I decided I was going to figure the damn fish out (there were some really nice fish smacking the bread on top) and didn't bother with worms/crickets or any of that mess just used bread. Key was to keep the bread floating-bread balls sink and they were ignored. Floating baits were crushed and I caught 25+ in 2 and half hours before they turned off. Kept 8 and will probably get another 8 or so before frying them all up together.
> 
> ...


Post pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

pics will be up in a day or so-trying to figure out how to get them off my phone (bought the wrong cable). figured out why I wasn't seeing them in my mail-they went to spam folder. First pic is my daughters catch, second is me and my neighbor's catch for a fish fry this weekend. Don't have pics of the other day's catch but we have enough for a nice fish fry now


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful mess of fish. Love the color of some of the big ones.


----------

